# iframe und Drittanbieter Cookies ohne p3p oder subdomain?



## Herr_M (26. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Eins Vorweg, Website A und B sind natürlich willkürliche fiktive Beispiele und Ähnlichkeiten mit eventuell real existierenden Seiten sind rein zufällig 

Ich habe folgendes Problem Website A (http://www.a.de) hat einen iFrame in dem von Website B (http://www.b.de) Inhalte eingebunden werden
B soll ein Cookie zwecks Session Handling setzen.

Im IE (ab Version 6) und im Safari bereitet das natürlich Probleme, weil diese Drittanbieter Cookies nicht zu lassen.

Zwei Möglichkeiten dieses Problem für den IE zu lösen habe ich bereits gefunden und erfolgreich ausprobiert.

Möglichkeit 1: eine P3P Policy auf http://www.b.de einrichten, damit der Browser die Cookies aktzeptiert. 
Möglichkeit 2: unter der Domain von A wird eine Sudobmain eingerichtet die auf Website B verweist also b.a.de und im Iframe
wird der Inhalt von B über die Subdomain eingebunden. Damit ist der Inhalt von B quasi kein Drittanbieter mehr und das Cookie wird akzeptiert.

Möglichkeit 1 hat aber zwei Haken, 1. funktioniert nur im IE und hat zusätzlich das Problem, das hier ja quasi eine rechtlich verbindliche Datenschutzerklärung abgegeben wird über die sich A und B einigen müssen.

Möglichkeit 2 funktoniert zwar in allen Browsern, aber hier ist wieder das Problem, dass sich B mit A einigen muss eine Subdomain einzurichten, was wieder mit Verwaltungsaufwand und Kosten verbunden ist.

Daher meine Frage gibts noch weitere Möglichkeiten das auf technischer Ebene zu lösen, am besten ohne den Verwaltungsoverhead?


----------

